# [Ecran] Question iPad



## AcidZool (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour ou bonsoir c'est selon.

Voilà, une petite question pas très importante, mais je m'interroge.

Pendant la vidéo de démo de l'iPad faite par Steve Jobs, on peut voir que d'après la position de l'écran, les icônes ainsi que le fond d'écran change de sens pour faire face à l'utilisateur. Je me demande donc, quel est la dimension des fonds d'écrans utilisé pour l'iPad ? 

Sachant que d'après la position de l'écran le fond passe de 1024/768 à 768/1024.

J'ai cru voir sur un site que les fonds d'écrans seraient en 1024/1024 pour faire face aux diverses rotations de l'écran.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Pardon d'avance, mais je n'ai peut-être pas posté au bonne endroit ma question, cependant je n'ai pas trouver de forum iPad dans vos sections.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## PoM (1 Mars 2010)

1024 x 1024 peut sembler logique... Avec chaque fois les bords coupés...


----------



## dobp8170 (4 Avril 2010)

bonjour
l'ipad semble top mais il aura deux handicaps a son essor a  mon avis si rien n'est fait sur les prochaines
versions:
1) pas de telephone
2) pas de webcam et ca c'est vraiment dommage


----------



## AcidZool (4 Avril 2010)

L'iPad est une tablette, non pas un téléphone, quand à la webcam elle sera sans doute ajouté dans la prochaine version, mais tout cela ne l'empêchera pas de se vendre, il n'y a pas tout le monde qui utilise sa webcam sur son ordinateur, personnellement j'ai du allumer 4 ou 5 fois celle de mon iMac depuis un an.


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2010)

dobp8170 a dit:


> 1) pas de telephone


Euh, de quoi????  c'est une tablette pas un téléphone. Je me vois mal dans la rue porter cette "chose" à mon oreille.

Sinon, Skype existe pour l'iPad, donc pas de soucis pour téléphoner avec de la maison, mais bon, il ne faut quand même pas pousser.



dobp8170 a dit:


> 2) pas de webcam et ça c'est vraiment dommage



Oui, on sait. Mais bon, une prochaine version l'auras, n'achète juste pas celle-là pour le moment. Moi, ça ne me manque pas.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Avril 2010)

Hello, effectivement je ne suis pas non plus géné par l'absence de webcam... Ceci dit je comprends celles et ceux qui la réclame... Après c'est suivant ses besoins. Par contre les jeux "HD" pour iPad veut dire quoi exactement ? qualité 1080p ?


----------



## AcidZool (4 Avril 2010)

Non ce n'est pas de la HD 1080p mais 720p, et oui, la 720p étant désigné en HD également, le 1080p signifiant Full HD.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas de la HD 1080p mais 720p, et oui, la 720p étant désigné en HD également, le 1080p signifiant Full HD.



Merci pour cette précision  
Wouaaa 720p c'est excellent ça va sans doute donner de superbes jeux !! Je m'en régale d'avance


----------



## AcidZool (4 Avril 2010)

pour avoir déjà vu sur Youtube des vidéos de jeu en développement ou déjà dispo pour l'iPad, effectivement c'est très jolie, ça oblige surtout à bosser pour les développeurs, car si c'est cheap et bâclé, avec la définition de l'écran ça ce voit de suite. Qui dit plus gros travail, dit obligatoirement augmentation des tarifs pour les applis iPad. Mais bon, j'en ai trouvé quelques une bien faite pour 0,79&#8364;.


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas de la HD 1080p mais 720p, et oui, la 720p étant désigné en HD également, le 1080p signifiant Full HD.


 
Bonjour,

Malheureusement ce n'est pas non plus du 720p, le 720p ayant une résolution de 1280x720 ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'iPad. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/720p)
Dans le cas de l'iPad, l'utilisation du terme HD est donc mensongé, et il aurait mieux valu voir la mention XL plutôt qu'HD.


----------



## AcidZool (5 Avril 2010)

Alors c'est surtout la preuve que tu n'as pas lu la fiche technique de l'iPad fourni par Apple.

Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; vidéo MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbits/s, 640 par 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbits/s, 
1 280 par 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format .avi

Il y'a donc bien marqué 1280 par 720 pixels.
l'iPad possède un processeur lui permettant de décoder le 720p sans aucune difficulté. La Video de Là-Haut dispo sur le Store US étant en 720p et utilisé pour la promotion de l'ipad, c'est d'ailleurs la raison des bandes noirs ainsi que le double tape sur l'écran pour ramener l'image au premier plan et rogner sur les bords.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> l'iPad possède un processeur lui permettant de décoder le 720p sans aucune difficulté.



Oui, mais comme l'écran réduit la taille de l'image, ce n'est pas de la HD. 

L'écran du iPad fait 1 024 x 768 pixels alors qu'une vidéo HD est minimum en 1280 par 720 pixels. Il manque donc juste quelques pixels sur le côté pour être en HD 

Néanmoins, cela doit être super beau quand même


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> Alors c'est surtout la preuve que tu n'as pas lu la fiche technique de l'iPad fourni par Apple.
> 
> Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde,


 
Si si je l'ai lue, bien sûr. Cela dit juste que l'iPad est capable de lire des vidéos encodées en 720p mais en aucun cas que son affichage est du 720p. 
Comme je te l'indiquais dans le message message précédent le standard 720p se définit par un affichage de 1280 par 720 pixels (format Large), définition que ne propose pas l'iPad puis que sa définition est "seulement" de 1024x768 pixel (format 4/3).

Alors oui, l'iPad lira du 720p sans problème mais avec de légères bandes noires pour s'adapter à la résolution ou en rognant l'image pour proposer du plein écran. D'ailleurs tu le confirmes toi même:



AcidZool a dit:


> La Video de Là-Haut dispo sur le Store US étant en 720p et utilisé pour la promotion de l'ipad, c'est d'ailleurs la raison des bandes noirs ainsi que le double tape sur l'écran pour ramener l'image au premier plan et rogner sur les bords.


 
Si bande noire alors c'est que l'écran n'est pas au format HD  (720p), donc tu es finalement d'accord avec nous


----------



## AcidZool (5 Avril 2010)

Oui, alors tout d'abord, je ne me suis pas senti agressé, loin de là, et si ma formulation te la laissé pensé, tu m'en vois navré.
Ensuite, tu peux m'expliquer la présence de bandes noires sur les Blu-Ray 1080p apparent sur une télé Full HD ?
Ah oui, cela dépend du Master d'origine (2:35 = bandes noires en 1080p), autant pour moi, je trouve les réponses en tapant, lol ! (oui, je précise que c'est drôle, pas qu'on m'accuse de me braquer)
Autant, je me rends compte que le principale sujet de mon post était la taille des fonds d'écrans, et pas la définition de résolution d'image de l'iPad (Activation Zen Attitude).
Pour le coups, j'ai pas envie que ça devienne une nouvelle arène de débat sur la tablette d'Apple.
Tiens pour changer de sujet, comment ça ce fait qu'on dit qu'une XBox 360 est HD alors qu'elle utilise comme support des DVD dont la résolution maxi est 576p ? Si elle est capable de restituer du 720 ce ne sera pas en "p" mais en "i", non ?
Mais d'autre part, il est prouvé que pour ne pas avoir de perte de qualité, il vaut mieux Downscaler un format HD que l'Upscaler, ce dernier générant une perte de définition de l'image.
Ce qui ramène à l'iPad, une image Downscaler du 720p sera bien plus jolie sur l'iPad qu'une image 720p Upscaler en 1080i sur une télé (ex) HD Ready, surtout que pour avoir ce type d'écran LCD je peux comparer.
Allé, vais pas continuer sur ce sujet, l'image sera superbe sur l'iPad, hâte d'être la fin du mois.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> l'image sera superbe sur l'iPad, hâte d'être la fin du mois.



C'est en effet ça qui est important.

Quant à la xBox, je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait lannoncer comme un lecteur HD


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> Pour le coups, j'ai pas envie que ça devienne une nouvelle arène de débat sur la tablette d'Apple.


Il n'y a pas de raison que cela le devienne, on peut très bien discuter sans se prendre la tête. Pas d'agressivité aucune me concernant et je suis sûr qu'il en est de même pour toi. L'écrit est parfois traitre et il peut être aisé de se méprendre sur une intention, ce qui a pu m'arriver :rose:



AcidZool a dit:


> Tiens pour changer de sujet, comment ça ce fait qu'on dit qu'une XBox 360 est HD alors qu'elle utilise comme support des DVD dont la résolution maxi est 576p ? Si elle est capable de restituer du 720 ce ne sera pas en "p" mais en "i", non ?
> Mais d'autre part, il est prouvé que pour ne pas avoir de perte de qualité, il vaut mieux Downscaler un format HD que l'Upscaler, ce dernier générant une perte de définition de l'image.


Effectivement je ne trouve pas que l'upscaling de la XBOX 360 soit géniale avec les DVD Vidéos, c'est plus net mais sur les quelques Films que j'ai regardé, cela a tendance à donner un effet de mouvement à des lignes fixes. Par exemple, l'arête d'un rebord de fênetre qui se met à bouger (comme une ondulation) lorsque la caméra se déplace légérement latéralement.
Pour les jeux, le fait que cela soit sur DVD n'a pas d'impact, je pense, et c'est vrai que les jeux en Full HD rendent vraiment bien.



AcidZool a dit:


> Ce qui ramène à l'iPad, une image Downscaler du 720p sera bien plus jolie sur l'iPad qu'une image 720p Upscaler en 1080i sur une télé (ex) HD Ready, surtout que pour avoir ce type d'écran LCD je peux comparer.
> Allé, vais pas continuer sur ce sujet, l'image sera superbe sur l'iPad, hâte d'être la fin du mois.


Effectivement, j'ai moi aussi aussi hâte de tenir la tablette entre mes mains et pouvoir regarder quelques vidéos dessus. Connaissant Apple, je n'ai aucune inquiétude concernant la qualité de l'affichage et je m'attends vraiment à être bluffé.

Pour en revenir à ton sujet initial. Pour avoir testé la mise en place d'un fond d'écran sur le simulateur iPad et vu les différences entre le mode portrait et paysage, j'avoue que ta question est intéressante pour qui souhaiterait maximiser la qualité d'affichage de ses fonds d'écrans. J'essaierai de faire quelques tests ce soir après le boulot.


----------



## AcidZool (5 Avril 2010)

Je renouvelle mes excuses "ikeke", mais avec le nombre de Troll et anti tablette Apple que j'ai croisé sur les forums, je sature vite sur des propos ou de toute manière ça fini en affrontement verbale desquels je préfère ne pas participer. Je préfère le dialogue posé et l'échange sans à priori.
Repense avec humour à tous ces journalistes américains qui ont descendu l'iPad le jour de sa présentation et qui depuis qu'ils l'ont testé quelques jours avant sa sortie lui trouve pleins de points positifs.
Pourquoi n'ont ils pas commencé par s'interroger immédiatement avec l'idée du "que pourrai-je faire avec cette tablette et pourrai t'elle remplacer mon Netbook ?" un début d'interrogation plus louable à mes yeux que de dénombrer toutes les absences et désires insatisfaits par Apple.

Comme tu sembles le confirmer "ikeke", la XBox 360 Upscale, d'ailleurs les pubs de l'hiver 2008 ou on pouvait entendre : XBox 360, la première console HD à 249, ont disparu de YouTube. Mais je pense que ça devait être en rapport avec son lecteur externe de HD DVD.
Au moins vous pouvez imaginer ma frustration avec ma PS3 sur un LCD HD Ready de 75Hz. Je possède quelques jeux en 1080p et ma console ne peut me restituer l'image en Full HD. pire encore pour mon frangin qui a une HD Ready 60Hz, sa lag à mort.

Pour la différence de jeux, je crois que le plus flagrant c'est entre la version PS3 et XBox 360 de Final Fantasy XIII, il faut le voir sur un écran full HD depuis une PS3 qui possède le jeu en 1080p, comparé à sa version XBox 360 en 576p, même après upscaling, on voit énormément la pixelisation.

Pas mal de sites maintenant propose des fonds d'écrans pour iPad, ils sont tous en 1024/1024, donc sur ce point le sujet est clos je pense, lol !


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

AcidZool a dit:


> Je renouvelle mes excuses "ikeke", mais avec le nombre de Troll et anti tablette Apple [...] désires insatisfaits par Apple.


Ce n'est pas nécessaire, il n'y a aucun souci. 
Je suis assez d'accord avec toi concernant les propos ou commentaires qui partent en "live", bien souvent, il suffit de lire les commentaires des news pour s'en rendre compte. J'espère que cette tendance se tassera, car ce n'est pas des plus agréable. C'est plus souvent de l'ordre du défoulement que de la réflexion sur les réels besoins, les intérêts, les implications, etc.



AcidZool a dit:


> Comme tu sembles le confirmer "ikeke", la XBox 360 Upscale, d'ailleurs les pubs de l'hiver 2008 ou on pouvait entendre : XBox 360, la première console HD à 249&#8364;, ont disparu de YouTube. Mais je pense que ça devait être en rapport avec son lecteur externe de HD DVD.


Je pense aussi que c'est suite à la disparition du HD-DVD.



AcidZool a dit:


> Au moins vous pouvez imaginer ma frustration avec ma PS3 sur un LCD HD Ready de 75Hz. Je possède quelques jeux en 1080p et ma console ne peut me restituer l'image en Full HD. Pire encore pour mon frangin qui a une HD Ready 60Hz, sa lag à mort.


Complétement oui.
J'ai pris une XBOX 360 pour cause de budget, mais j'avoue que la qualité d'affichage des Blu-Ray a l'air franchement superbe et que quand le matos suit cela doit vraiment donner un rendu magnifique.



AcidZool a dit:


> Pas mal de sites maintenant proposent des fonds d'écrans pour iPad, ils sont tous en 1024/1024, donc sur ce point le sujet est clos je pense, lol !


Ça me va aussi alors


----------

